# Beorn and The Beornings



## ElenAlasse (Jan 28, 2004)

Okay, I know that this is a bad first post, but I'm starting up a LoTR Community of sorts (Points to Personal Website) and it's about the Beornings. I don't own any of Tolkien books,  So I don't know and really can't find any info on Beorn and his decendents. Will you all please help me out? I know that he keeps the Mirkwood and Misty Mountains pass clear of Orcs so that travelers can get to Rivendell but I need a bit more to that. I need a bit more depth. When I checked another Beorn thread I got a bit confused.  It was more of a discussion than info gathering. There were unfinished thoughts, and I just wanted to make sure that the info I gather(ed) is/are correct. 
~Elen

p.s. How do I change my Avatar? I'm totally new here....as you can tell...


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Jan 29, 2004)

I hope you have read the books, at least. Check the Encyclop(a)edia of Arda (http://www.glyphweb.com/arda) for all the canonical information concerning Beorn and his ancestors and descendants.
Buy _TH_, and _TLOTR_ immediately though. That is the only information you will find on him.


----------

